# ROKU/DirecTv authentication issue.



## twiseguy (Jan 31, 2011)

After I am sent to the DirecTv login screen to authenticate my DTV service to get a channel on ROKU (TBS,TNT,MOST of the channels that have live TV), the DirecTv login page has null above the area where I put in my userid. 
When I try and enter the needed info and enter, the screen comes back and says 
"Sorry, something went wrong, try again later." 
Doesn`t matter if I try activation with PC, laptop, or tablet, I get the same response.
Everything was fine until a few weeks ago. Never had any issues.
Anybody have any idea what is going on?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I added two stations this past week without any issues. Have you tried to just log into your DIRECTV account directly to see if that works? We've had people report that AT&T changed their DIRECTV login to their AT&T credentials.


----------



## twiseguy (Jan 31, 2011)

trh said:


> I added two stations this past week without any issues. Have you tried to just log into your DIRECTV account directly to see if that works? We've had people report that AT&T changed their DIRECTV login to their AT&T credentials.


Login to my Directv account is no problem. I sent screenshots to both ROKU & Directv (I tried to put them on here as well but couldn`t get it to go)
Both replied that it awas the others issue.
Since my neighbor (who has the same ROKU+) has had no issues with Spectrum login. I tend to think it`s Directv.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think there was any doubt that it was a DIRECTV issue; just trying to figure out what it is so you can get your new channels.


----------

